# any ideals what this is



## dollarbill (Jun 1, 2005)

hey all yet another find i have no ideal about .it seems to be some type of stone. its very smooth to the touch flat on 2 sides round on the other 2 one end gos into a even round point the othere intoaeven round flat end any ideals thanks bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 1, 2005)

another pic


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 1, 2005)

the flat end


----------



## Pettydigger (Jun 1, 2005)

I believe you have a sharpening stone for knives dollarbill.        Josh


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks for the reply thought so too but not sure because of the shape an how smooth the stone is thanks bill


----------



## woody (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like a wetstone for sharpening tools.


----------



## c.m. arrington (Jun 3, 2005)

Looks like a sharpening stone for grass knives or scythes. They were carried on the belt in a metal cone with water in it. They still put a wicked edge on stuff.


----------

